# westell 327w modem



## ztug (Mar 10, 2007)

hi, I have a westell 327 modem for use with verizon service. Is it possible to get it to work with my local DSL provider, Century Tel? If there is a procedure could you share it with me?

thanks.


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Westell 327w modem*

I don't see why not. You are aware that CenturyTel serves mostly rural areas therefore if you're more than 3 miles away from the central office your speed will be affected. If you'll list your email address in your profile I could send you the manual for the Westell Versalink 327w. The file is too large to attach in post.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Posting a link here is much easier: http://westell.com/content/sales/327W.pdf


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks johnwill for the link and have a safe trip.


----------

